# can someone suggest something similar to this?



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I love this piece.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Wendy Carlos' microtonal _Beauty in the Beast_ maybe, but it is very hard to find.

[Edit] Here is a page with brief samples.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

You are probably familiar with this, and it is music-making by other means, but maybe-maybe

Nørgård´s 6th:





Globokar: Engel der Geschichte 





with more weirdness:
Dorokhov: Smoke


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

That's a very cool piece, norman. I've never even heard of it. And Henry's been on my personal radar for most of my life. He was a friend of Barney Childs, who was an acquaintance of mine.

I doubt you'll find anything similar to this. Maybe. I have a lot of CDs that list what the various players are performing on. The ones that mention "everyday objects" might tickle your ears the right way. Hard to say. 

Good luck on your quest, though.

joen_cph, loved the Dorokhov! (Already love the Nørgård and the Globokar.)

You know Judy Dunaway's work?

And for anyone who likes the Nørgård, there's some nice stuff by Ibholm, too.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Ib Nørholm that is, of course ;-).

I guess I´ll look up Mrs. Dunaway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Hahaha, what a maroon!

Yes, that is Ib Nørholm, of course. From now on, I must be referred to as soguy.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, I've listened to the compositions above, and even if there are (obviously) differences with the piece of Brant I can see why you have suggested those pieces. Anyway, a lot of interesting things, really. The album of Carlos is the kind of thing that make me wonder how is it possible that I didn't know it yet, I have had always ideas about microtonality and electronic music mixed together (without the limitations of an acoustic instrument) and Beauty in the beast is exactly that kind of thing. A great discover for me.

About the pieces suggested by Joen_cph, I knew Norgard and I've had listened before Globokar exactly because you had mentioned in another topic, interesting composer, I want to listen more of him. Same for Dorokhov, that piece is very strange and funny.
Anyway, the thing that I find fascinating in the piece of Brant is it's atmosphere, alien and familiar at the same time, very still and soothing like certain ambient music. There's also something childish, for obvious reasons. Actually there are few pieces of Nuno Canavarro and Sun ra on Atlantis that with all the differences have a similar effect on me, but I can't think of other examples, at least not in the field of classical music.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

some guy said:


> That's a very cool piece, norman. I've never even heard of it. And Henry's been on my personal radar for most of my life. He was a friend of Barney Childs, who was an acquaintance of mine.
> 
> I doubt you'll find anything similar to this. Maybe. I have a lot of CDs that list what the various players are performing on. *The ones that mention "everyday objects" might tickle your ears the right way.* Hard to say.


Yes, you're probably right about it. Anyway If you have ideas, I'm curious. I'll certainly look for Ihatemusic in the oncoming days


----------

